# What is the best way for breeding Kribs?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi  I have a male and female pair of Kribs. They are in my 20g with a couple of tetras (for agression on the males part). What will make them spawn? Would it be better if I had a few males for her to choose from? Any hints, secrets would be helpful!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you add more males expect for her to kill the ones she doesn't want..
give them a nice cave like an overturned flower pot.....temp at about 80...weekly water change with slightly cooler water...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

This fish is on my working with list currently and i am supplying caves at 80 with one spawn thus far that was eaten.....no tricks here just time and good foods


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! She has been in my flower pot (has a slate in front of it so she can have a little alone time). When she has came out she will dash out and than stay out for about 1-2 minutes at the most. What do you guys think?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

normally if there are eggs or fry she will not leave them alone...when the pair go into the pot and stay right at the entrance they have spawned..


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I have never really bred egg layers before. So I am making a list of egg layers and am breeding the one that I put on my white board, they are on it so I am trying to breed them


----------

